# clamav error some kind of race condition



## Dryanta (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings all. My pastebin is at http://pastebin.com/YAq46Sud

looks like some kind of race condition with that 
	
	



```
g++42: -rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc42: linker input file unused because linking not done
```

I have a fresh portsnap and have made clean install several times with same results.


----------

